# 27" silverback??



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone on here run 27" silverback tires. If so can you tell me what they measure. I run bi/tri claws now and the 27" has been a good tire size for me. I want to buy silverbacks but not if they dont measure up to the bi/tri's. Thanks for the help


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a set of 28" backs and I do really like them, however; they do run small. My 28" backs with some wear aren't as tall as my buddys new set of 27" MST's


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

they 28's i had were about 27 3/4 brand new the 30's we had were about 3/4 tread and were about a 1/8in shorter than my 29.5s


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

The thing is i was thinking of getting 30's but i like the power I have now with the bi/tri's. The 27" backs are close to what i have now as far as weight goes. I've never really needed bigger tires as of yet. But ya never know lol.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

just get ya a set of 29.5s light and big :bigok: and as long as you have the right spring combo you wont have any prob turning them i dont.. the 28 backs we had we didnt have a prob turning them but they didnt really fit our riding style like the laws do thats the only reason we got rid of them but they were a good tire a tad heavy compared to others but good


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Laws do look nice i just think backs are more my riding style. We have a bunch of mud up here in maine but we also have so old railroad bed to ride on to and old dirt roads


----------

